# my hometown of hobart!



## biggbird (Feb 6, 2010)

a few snaps i took whilst wandering around my home town of hobart! C&C welcomed and encouraged 

1






2





3





4





5





6





cheers!


----------



## biggbird (Mar 3, 2010)

a couple more, been having a bit of fun with tilt shift in photoshop!


----------



## biggbird (Mar 6, 2010)

went out around town before uni a few mornings ago, climbed to the top of a few carparks to get some shots suitable for TSing!











and got a few others then and later after uni!






















more on my flickr as always!


----------



## biggbird (Mar 6, 2010)

and out and about again yesterday morning before work! it was raining, so gave the weatherproofing of my d300 a bit of a test  all going well!





















keep making these too dark i think, but i can't be bothered going back to fix it atm










it's amazing the motivation that stems from having a new camera!


----------



## biggbird (Mar 11, 2010)

a few more from me:


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 11, 2010)

What an entertaining thread! I love seeing all these views of your hometown, through your eyes. The shots I particularly like are 1, 6, the b/w one in post 3, and the very last one in post 4. 

It looks like you're having a great time with the new camera, and I look forward to seeing more of your shots.


----------



## biggbird (Mar 11, 2010)

a new camera is certainly a great motivator! cheers mate


----------



## matfoster (Mar 11, 2010)

the photos in the thread get better and better.


----------



## biggbird (Mar 11, 2010)

cheers! i guess that's the plan, to do it more and get less bad!


----------



## biggbird (Mar 12, 2010)

a few more from today:


----------



## mobius121 (Mar 12, 2010)

I love how the tilt shift makes everything look like toys XD


----------



## OzPhoto (Mar 12, 2010)

Great shots, and a beautiful city!


----------



## biggbird (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks for the comments 

@mobius, i love tilt shift too, it's great fun! and so easy to do


----------



## biggbird (Mar 13, 2010)

didn't get a chance to go out today  first day since i got the cam i haven't used it! so i went back through some old ones instead 





















increased the blur a bit on the tilt shifts, i think it works much better now. thoughts?


----------



## talltexan (Mar 13, 2010)

Great shots . I love it. The tilt shift does make a great effect.:thumbup:


----------



## biggbird (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks tall texan!

really wasn't feeling in much of a photographical groove today  probably had something to do with doing night shift last night/this morning and not sleeping yet! either way, i sucked today  out of about 250 photos, i kept less than twenty, and even some of them suck lol. ah well!


----------



## biggbird (Mar 15, 2010)

a few from me:






haha pretty much wanted to be one of these when i was little


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 15, 2010)

Very nice. It's hard to capture "hometown" because I am so used to everything that nothing is special, but I think you did a great job. I just think that the selective blur is a bit over done. I know you are trying to get the tilt-shift effect, but I think it can be more gradual.


----------



## biggbird (Mar 16, 2010)

fair enough, cheers for the comment! i'll keep it in mind


----------



## biggbird (Mar 16, 2010)

here's my little lot for the day!


----------



## biggbird (Mar 17, 2010)

my offerings for today:






frustratingly not straight  and any crops i did to rotate it just made it look funny/i couldn't be bothered lol















last three were taken in an abandoned house which i was stoked to find last week! always nice to have a look around a new spot


----------



## nazster14 (Mar 21, 2010)

Great pictures, I have a question. Do you have to take permission from strangers before you take their pictures?


----------

